# Cunningham's Skink Info and Caring Stuff



## HerpNthusiast (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi I'm most likely pick up 2 baby Cunningham's in a couple of weeks can anyone answer these questions.
1. Can they live with Bluetongues 

2.Can I introduce them to each other (by that I meant Bluetongues and Cunningham's ) when they are adults or will they kill each other. OR Should I raise baby blueys and cunny's together.

3. Brumating- How long does it go for and what should I feed them etc.

4. Can they live outdoors all year round in my location which is the yarra valley VIC because that was the plan but if I get babies ( Bluetongues and Cunningham) can I keep them in an outdoor enclosure or should I keep them inside in a tub with just a UV light on.
please reply.


----------



## Reptiles101 (May 13, 2013)

Hey,

I've never owned a cunningham skink before so I can't answer about brumation and housing, but providing you have a big enough space for an out door pit. It should be fine to house them together but care should be taken as they could fight.

Hope i helped a bit


----------



## HerpNthusiast (May 20, 2013)

Yep you did thanks


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 20, 2013)

a note of interest regarding Cunninghams considering there babies and your 13,i was talking to the curator of reptiles at Taronga and he has a cunninghams skink he got as a baby in 1967 when he was 12 years old,and its still alive! and hes been keeping records on it the whole time!


----------



## HerpNthusiast (May 20, 2013)

Holy moly and dareptileboyz I haven't got them yet I am trying to convince my mum hopefully in at least 3-4 months we will be buying some and bear in mind I have to construct the enclosure first or ill keep it in a tub till we do build so yeah I'm trying if not I should get some to put in a tub but yeah it all depends on mum's decision if she says no i'll see if I can get some Dunnarts but yeah a very high chance I will get them.


----------



## Misnomer (May 20, 2013)

As a youngster I collected several and let them loose in a large bricked sunken bbq area, dozens of vents in the brickwork. There was a large water heater in one corner which at times became a hostel. Over a period of ten years landed up with a colony. 

Still carry my first 'badge of honour' (scar) from one of them. Skinks with attitude 


It was the start of the household reptile invasion


----------



## HerpNthusiast (May 20, 2013)

Ahh I see thanks for your help misnomer


----------



## Misnomer (May 20, 2013)

Antaresialover said:


> Ahh I see thanks for your help misnomer



Sorry, should have added that the only visible conflict was between adults over 'their' vent. More of a chase than a fight....though the water heater seemed to be a neutral zone? 

Good luck....great skinks.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (May 20, 2013)

Thanks I would like some more tips please


----------



## Misnomer (May 20, 2013)

Antaresialover said:


> Thanks I would like some more tips please



Didn't handle the adults much, just each years bubs. Landed up with about 15 permanent residents and a steady 'production line' each year. The clearly liked the accomodation as there were a couple of escape points. The scar was a product of hand feeding an adult. Fed them a mainly roaches, crickets, grasshoppers and snails(they loved them). Supplemented with mum's best mince :lol:, and cooked chicken(in the days before hormones). Though the environment was long established and seemed to provide more than I was able, hence the numbers staying.

Some got used to the idea of being hand fed and would venture out with me around ....watch the teeth. Their saliva seems to be a tad more noxious than some of our other 'friends'.

The 'pit' was a good heat sink with brick and concrete floor. From observation, they only resided in the driest areas. Avoiding vents which were damp, even occassionally.

There was very little shade apart from their vents. 

A stable rock 'pile'/wall would work, anything that holds heat. They are decent climbers so a lip on the pit would be a good idea.

This is all a long time back. Excuse the mixture of nostalgia and the vagueries of age.

Hope this is useful.

Jay.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (May 20, 2013)

Yea I got it right and thanks misnomer and I won't try to hand feed them


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Aug 12, 2013)

Cunningham's are awesome, they are very active and compared to your blue tongue but are extremely skittish. i wouldn't let mine live outside but im not sure. my Cunningham is eight months old and 4 days(not counting lol) but he lives fine with my baby beardie which have been together at their new home day one.


----------



## NickGeee (Aug 12, 2013)

...I have seen cunninghams down in Melbourne, so they should be fine outdoors.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok cool thanks.


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Aug 13, 2013)

Cunninghams are awesome though got to hold alot to make them tame though


----------



## DanLM (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a few cunninghams (and a lot of bluetongues) so I'll do my best to answer your questions...

1. Yes they can. I know of instances where the cunninghams can be a bit aggressive towards the bluetongues but if there are enough hiding spots (some elevated for the cunninghams only) then they should be fine

2. This one I'm not sure of. I'd think that as babies would be better but if you throw adults together in a big enough enclosure they really shouldn't care too much anyway. Bluetongues (with the exception of the melanistics) are fairly docile as a rule and so I wouldn't think you'd have issues but do not take my word for it, get on facebook and talk to some of the skink breeders about that.

3. Brumating is usually over the winter months, and it's much easier to control if you keep them in an outdoor enclosure. All my local bluey species (blotchies, easterns) are in outdoor enclosures, they went down late May - early June and are just starting to stir now. When they wake up you should feed mostly fruit/veg for a few weeks as I have heard they can get upset stomachs if you launch straight into high-protein stuff like crickets or other meat, although a good few protein-rich meals after those veggies will be a great help if you're looking to breed after brumation. Besides, adult cunninghams eat mostly plant matter anyway.

4. Of course you can! I prefer having all my blueys outside as they get the best UV they can get, the sun. Also means I don't have to pay additional costs for heating, lighting etc. My cunninghams aren't outside yet as they are still growing up, once they are closer to adult size they'll go out there for good. This is because I don't like to hibernate reptiles through their first year; gives me the chance to feed them up more, and by the next winter it'll be a bigger, stronger animal going down for hibernation in preparation to breed.

Hope this helps Antaresialover!


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes it did thanks very much. I just need to convince mum now.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Aug 13, 2013)

Answer to 1. is yes most definitely. my BlueT and Cunningham are very comfortable together. Both are skinks after all and both eat the same sorts of foods so its a win win situation


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Aug 14, 2013)

should be fine but tame your cunnie because their great


----------



## MathewB (Aug 14, 2013)

Cunninghamskinks said:


> should be fine but tame your cunnie because their great



In my experience best way to tame them is to leave them alone until they trust you. Don't grab it everyday as it will often become afraid of you and you'll never see it again.


----------



## Colin (Aug 15, 2013)

Cunninghamskinks said:


> should be fine but tame your cunnie because their great



my girlfriend likes skinks and she has a cunnie. Her cunnie is pretty wild but still great


----------

